# bbs rs on mk3 16x8.5 and 16x9.5 looking for any one with pics of simmiler set



## euro-mk3 (May 10, 2010)

hey just looking to see if any one has simmiler set up and if you could tell me what size adapters your running so i get a rough idea of a clean stance and post pics if possible and tire size so i can figuer out a clean stance

thanks allot


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

easy search...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-16x9.5-with-et-15-on-a-mk3&highlight=16x9.5

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4768083-The-NoOb-stance-thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5230698-16x9.5-All-around&highlight=16x9.5

Check out the MK3 forum where you'll get more specific answers..


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

euro-mk3 said:


> hey just looking to see if any one has simmiler set up and if you could tell me what size adapters your running so i get a rough idea of a clean stance and post pics if possible and tire size so i can figuer out a clean stance
> 
> thanks allot


Whats the offset or what model rs?


----------



## euro-mk3 (May 10, 2010)

56 59 rs 132 131


----------

